# Spoiled (Nail Color)



## Dinitchka (Jan 11, 2012)

Has anyone heard of this brand and or tried it?

The info came in an email from CVS. I looked it up online. Not many colours online, only 8. The bottles are 0.5oz and $1.99.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2012)

It's by Wet 'n' Wild aka Markwins. It's exclusive, currently, to CVS so I have not tried these polishes as the nearest CVS to me is in Nevada. The line is permanent and there are 72 colors. It's basically going to give Sinful Colors a run for their money.


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah, thank you for clearing that up for me. I did see some chatter about WnW Spoiled online ... But it didn't jive with my thought process. Yeah, the pic says 72, so I am assuming CVS will have a huge display.

I love Sinful Colors ... And you are correct. I also think this will put the 2 in a major competition of polishes.

I may break my 'no-buy' for a couple. My CVS is in walking distance. I think I have ExtraBucks Rewards coming to me. Last time I got a nice haul and didn't have to pay 1 cent. I think I had like $28.00.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's by Wet 'n' Wild aka Markwins. It's exclusive, currently, to CVS so I have not tried these polishes as the nearest CVS to me is in Nevada. The line is permanent and there are 72 colors. It's basically going to give Sinful Colors a run for their money.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2012)

Spoiled on CVS.com. Images from CVS' website. A few of these colors are were last seen in Wet 'n' Wild's Limited Edition nail polish collections, I've marked them by _italicizing_ their names.





Breakfast In Red





Club Rat





I Have No Reception





I Tripped on The Red Carpet





Plastic Flamingo





Shaken Snow Globe





Tip Your Waitress





Uh, As If!





2 Weeks Sober





Bite Me





Black Mamba





Designated Driver





Did I Dye It Too Blonde?





Don't Be Cheesy





Hit The Breaks





I Only Eat Salads





Magic Carpet Ride





Orange You Glad?





Papa-Paparazzi





Pearly White Teeth





Shuffle The Deck





Steel The Show





Trust Fund Baby





Visually Slimming





Watch Your Language





X-Ray Vision





Your Fly's Down





_Correction Tape_





Cotton Mouth





Distant Memory





Fuzzy Dice





I Don't Drink Cheap Wine

{no image at this time}

I'm So Jaded





Jail Bait





Let's Get Sushi





Lox-y Lady





My Button Fell Off





My Silicone Popped





Permission To Proceed





Plenty Of Fish In The Sea





Pretty in Punk





Show Me Some Skin





Show Me The Money





Tattle Tell





Thanks A Latte





Toad-Ally Amazing





Ants In My Pants





Battle Of The Sexes





Checkin' Into Rehab





_Cougar Attack_





Daddy's Credit Card





Deeper Dive





First Class Only





Good Karma





I Got Too Plastered





I Gotta Confection To Make





Kickin' The Habit





Mind Your Own Beeswax





My Saturn Broken Down





Pet My Peacock





Pick Your Poison





Pirate's Booty





Shrimp On The Barbie





Use Protection





Vitamin C





Are Mermaids Real?





I'm Ba-roque





Jewelry Heist





Paying With Platinum





Pumping Gas





The Parking Meteor Expired





Violet Femmes


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 11, 2012)

Defo going to break my 'no-buy' for a dozen of these. LOL!

Thanks for posting the colours!!!


----------



## hitzchicky (Jan 11, 2012)

a lot of those look like exact dupes of many Sinful Colors polishes. Maybe have to see if the quality as good. I love my Sinful Colors polishes. They're all so gorgeous.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jan 12, 2012)

I like Playing with Platinum the best

However, I've seen many of these colors before.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

Paying With Platinum reminds me of Gray's Anatomy. I really want to order some and compare.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Jan 13, 2012)

OMG there are amazing! I'm in love!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Jan 15, 2012)

Ooh, there are some nice shades there!

Too bad CVS isn't in Canada. We do have WnW so perhaps they will expand there market to Canada chains as well.


----------



## megdolla (Jan 15, 2012)

I've seen them a couple times in CVS but never picked up a bottle. Has anyone actually tried them? Hows the quality if you did?


----------



## sara145wilson (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice nail polish shades

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *megdolla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen them a couple times in CVS but never picked up a bottle. Has anyone actually tried them? Hows the quality if you did?



I've read these are pretty much the same as WnW's normal line except the brush is wider. I think the new Megalasts (which are "salon" quality in terms of a wider brush) are the same as WnW's Spoiled line.


----------



## yackydoodle (Mar 8, 2012)

I just bought this polish at CVS, mainly because this brand had the color I was looking for. But I was very surprised to find that this polish is awesome! It has a wide brush, which I love. And this polish covers in one coat! And it has staying power. I love the color I bought, but I can't read the name of the color. It is a chocolate brown with a hint of red in it. It makes me feel like I am painting fudge onto my nails! And it looks beautiful! It has a really nice shine too!  I looked it up online because I wanted to check out the colors and buy more. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## yackydoodle (Mar 8, 2012)

The fudgy color I bought is "Bite Me"


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL I saw the first post before the second and thought "sounds like Bite Me".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish we have a CVS up in the NW.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Mar 27, 2012)

I've bought 2 like awhile ago. I like them, for the price they are really pretty. I really like the glitter polishes, but my boyfriend wouldn't let me get any the last time we were at cvs e_e he say's I have enough glitter polish. He does know a girl can't have enough glitter polishes right?


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 28, 2012)

I like "Bite Me" a lot from looking at the picture - glad to hear that the color is pretty in person too. I also like I Tripped On The Red Carpet and Your Fly's Down (what a name!).


----------



## hazyday (Apr 2, 2012)

I love the glitters! Unfortunately, I don't live near CVS!


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 2, 2012)

Temptalia has a review/swatches of Designated Driver posted today. I'm much too pale to pull off such a bright yellow, but it definitely fits in with the color scheme for this summer. It's extremely affordable too.


----------



## anna14smith (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice shades !!!!!


----------



## BeautyWithin (Apr 10, 2012)

there are some really pretty shades that I would love to get! hopefully they eventually come out in canada.


----------



## GlennieKay (Aug 27, 2012)

I get SO many compliments when I wear either the neon orange (Jail Bait) Spoiled or the hot pink (24/7) Sinful Colors!  I go to CVS for Spoiled and Walgreens for Sinful Colors-----prices are comparable.  IF you don't like flat polish, though, you need top coat as they both go on and dry flat.  They really stand out.  (BTW, I am 72.)


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 27, 2012)

I have about half of that collection. I went nuts when they were 99 cents lol. My favorites are Plenty of Fish in the Sea (mermaidy blue green shimmer) and Show me the Money (off green with gold sprinkled in there). Definitely worth the money.


----------

